# 35mm Film Canister Alternative



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

When you folks carry prepared tinder, lint, Vaseline balls, moss, etc... in your survival kits, what do you carry them in?

I used to use 35mm film canisters, but since the digital photography age has all but eliminated 35mm film, I found another useful container.

I was recently diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes. My test strips come in these great plastic containers with attached lids.



















They are essentially waterproof when closed and will fit in a shotshell loop.

If you know someone with Diabetes that checks their blood glucose with a meter, ask them for their empty test strip bottles.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Every time I've thrown away one of these containers I've looked at it several times and tried to think of a use for it. Now I know what I'll do with the next several. Thanks!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Great substitute! Do they still make mini m&ms in those plastic containers? When I'd buy them for my kid I found out they hold a roll of quarters, it was great for stashing some change in the vehicle.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I use Airborne effervescent vitamin tubes.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The travel size container for aspirin or Advil is just he right size to hold strike anywhere matches. Or the other stuff....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I use my test strip conatiners as well. Also medicine bottles.

By the way ya can still buy film canisters on ebay. Ain't as cheap after ya pay shippin, but still can get em.

I tripped inta a bunch a 35mm film at the thrift store, bought the whole box an worked outta a nickel apiece. Tossed the film, expired like 15 years ago!


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> When you folks carry prepared tinder, lint, Vaseline balls, moss, etc... in your survival kits, what do you carry them in?
> 
> I used to use 35mm film canisters, but since the digital photography age has all but eliminated 35mm film, I found another useful container.
> 
> ...


I have used 35mm canisters for a wide variety of things but a word of caution; never use them for any type of food stuff, such as salt, pepper or spices. These canisters contain residual chemicals from the film process and could be harmful.


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

I also save all prescription bottles, I ask for the screw top ones so it's waterproof, and basic OTC bottles like Tylenol. For the kids I put some cough drops or Vit C drops I got on sale in them to put in they're BOBs. I washed them out first. They are good to put extra vitamins in for 72 hour kits. 
I also have put a survival fishing kit in them, a little sewing kit, one that has everyday tidbits like paper clips or safety pins. I have daughters so one has extra hair elastic bands. 

I want to get those Dr. Scholls moleskin pads for blisters (or various foot care items) and roll up to add in to the BOB. I'll have to test it, I may have to cut them first. 

I have also thought about shaving off nice slices of Fels-Naptha bar soap for doing a quick cleaning of clothing or cloths (bandanas, underwear, diapers, socks) and stuffing several bottles for BOBs.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

mamak said:


> I also save all prescription bottles, I ask for the screw top ones so it's waterproof, and basic OTC bottles like Tylenol. For the kids I put some cough drops or Vit C drops I got on sale in them to put in they're BOBs. I washed them out first. They are good to put extra vitamins in for 72 hour kits.
> I also have put a survival fishing kit in them, a little sewing kit, one that has everyday tidbits like paper clips or safety pins. I have daughters so one has extra hair elastic bands.
> 
> I want to get those Dr. Scholls moleskin pads for blisters (or various foot care items) and roll up to add in to the BOB. I'll have to test it, I may have to cut them first.
> ...


Great list! You've definitely got me thinking!


----------

